# Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven



## der Wolfsbarsch (12. November 2004)

ANGELN AUF BUTT UND DORSCH IN CUXHAVEN |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

hallo leute ,
heute habe ich mir mal nen paar norseekrabben gekauft und bin in cuhaven zum buttangeln in den AMERIKAHAFEN gefahren.
habe aus jux auf die eine angel vor die haken flourozierende kugeln in rot und grün gemacht.drei vier krabben auf den 4er haken und ab damit.kaum im wasser hatte ich einen biss der fast die rute ins hafenbecken riss.
ein dorsch von 65cm (für cuxhaven sehr gross )dann noch einen fünfziger.
anscheinend haben die kugeln ihre wirkung gehabt (mach ich sonst nur beim wittlingangeln in norwegen).
auf die andere normalbeköderte angel hatte ich noch vier schöne butt auf krabbe.

und das alles in zwei stunden bei auflaufend wasser.  ist doch nicht schlecht .

gruss

der wolfsbarsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## Agalatze (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

na den mal meinen glückwunsch. wie tief ist denn das da ?
ich war lange nicht mehr in der nordsee auf dorsch und co.
die auftreiber benutze ich allerdings überall wenns in die "brandung" geht


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

|wavey:  |wavey: 

hallo nach hamburg,

der AMERIKAHAFEN hat eine tiefe von so 5-8 meter.NN
ist eigentlich auch die einzige gute stelle die noch frei zugänglich ist da ja auf order von bush wegen der terrorgefahr die hafengebiete fast alle eingezäunt wurden.wenn ich mal im hafen angel habe ich dort aber eigentlich immer erfolg.
bloss aale gibt es in cuxhaven kaum noch da seid ihr in hamburg ja besser bedient.
der hafen ist dieses jahr auch verdammt voll mit hornhechten gewesen (mai-juni)
wir haben dann mit pose oder sbiro geangelt. war toll.

guss

der wolfsbarsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (13. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

|wavey:  |wavey: 

hallo lieber angelkollege,

habe deine nachricht bekommen ,wusste aber leider nicht wie ich antworten muss.
du fragst wo du im nächsten frühjahr in cuxhaven angeln kannst.vielleicht in der grimmershörnbucht oder so.
also: ich wohne an der grimmershörnbucht und habe dort aber noch nie geangelt.
warum nicht weiss ich selber nicht denn auf plattfisch muss es eigentlich im bereich der wellenbrecher zu motoryachthafen ganz gut gehen.
du kannst zu der zeit aber auch noch gut auf dorsch von der neuen seebäderbrücke aus angeln (ist dort verboten aber es stört keinen).
ich sitze meist am amerikahafen.dort kann man aber nur angeln wenn der spüler nicht gerade da war denn der bringt zuviel unruhe ins wasser.
wenn du wattwürmer graben willst hast du eigentlich immer erfolg.
ich kann leider durch ne versaute knieoperation keine graben und angel mit krabben oder heringsstücken.
ps,wer kann mir sagen wie ich auf eine nachricht antworten muss ??? #t  #t  #t  #h  #h 

der wolfsbarsch


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (13. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

Danke!
Ich werd mich noch mal melden, wenn es soweit ist! 
Was ist eigentlich mit dem alten RoRo Terminal, da wo jetzt der Campingplatz ist?
Ich war früher immer auf Steubenhöft aber da ist ja jetzt die Englandfähre #d
Aber das mit dem Amerikahafen ist echt en guter Tip muss ich dann mal ausprobieren!  #6 
Vielleicht können wir ja dann mal zusammen losziehen?
Ich meld mich dann einfach noch mal!
MfG Moviefreak #h  #h


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (13. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

Also du meinst in den rot markierten Bereichen?


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (13. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

#6  #6  #6 

hey movifreak,

du bist echt fit.
mit der neuen seebäderbrücke meine ich die alte ro-ro anlage.

gut für dorsch.
wenn se da sind!!! #h  #h 

der wolfsbarsch


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (13. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, ich meld mich auf alle Fälle dann mal, wenn ich komme nicht das du dann auf Fuerte Weilst und ich mir ein Wolf angel und ständig das Gefühl habe irgendwas haste Vergessen :q  :q 
Noch ne andere Frage, wie siehts denn mit dem Material aus, Kannst du mir da was empfehlen, asl ich das letzte Mal In Cux geaangelt habe hate ich ne 1,40m Rute mit 60 g WG die war damals ca10 cm länger wie ich?  |kopfkrat

MfG Moviefreak


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (14. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

#t  #t  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

sag mal was willst du mit ner 1,4m rute angeln ??

ich angel hier im hafen mit 2,5-3,5 m ruten und einem wurfgewicht bis zu180gramm.
wenn du an der bucht angeln willst bring lieber 4-4,5m mit,denn du musst ja auch nen stück
rausfeuern.im hafen und an der ro-ro brauchst du 150-180gramm blei wegen der strömung.
wenn dir was fehlt haben wir am hafen ja nen angelshop.
also rute von 2,5-4.5m 30er schnur.

gruss 
der wolfsbarsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

Ich sag doch das damals die Rute 10 cm länger war als ich! :q  :q 

Mittlerweile habe ich dann doch ein wenig passenderes Gerät.
Ich denk mir mal das ich die 3,90m Karpfenruten mit 3 lbs und die 3,60m Wallerruten mit 150-250g Wurfgewicht mitnehme, das dürfte eigentlich reichen! #6  #6 Die Rollen die da drauf sind haben jeweils 350m 0.35mm Schnurfassung das dürfte eigentlich auch reichen. Da ich ja eh mit monofiler Schnur fische(ausschlieslich) ist da dann der Schnurwechsel auch nicht so teuer :q
Ja der Angelshop im Hafen, da habe ich dieses Jahr mit meinem Schwiegervater kräftig zugelangt! Aber wir waren nur Samstag Sonntag da, sonst hätten wir auch mal ein bißl gefischt, aber nächstes Jahr wollen wir dann mal für 1-2 Wochen fahren dann paßt das schon eher.
Früher war doch auch mal ein Angelshop im Schillerzentrum, giebt es den eigentlich nicht mehr? Bei Glüsing haben wir auch mal reingeschaut aber das ist ja auch nicht das Wahre! Früher hatte der auch mal mehr!
MfG Moviefreak  #h  #h


----------



## andrej14 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Auf Butt Und Dorsch In Cuxhaven*

Moin Moin,

Ich komme aus Lox und will ganz gerne mal wieder auf Dorsch und Platte.

Ich hab da so ein paar Fragen,würde mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar davon beantworten würdet.

Wo kann ich in Cux auf Dorsch angeln ?

Wie ?! (Brandungsgeschirr vorhanden)

Welche Köder und wo bekomme ich Sie Her ?

Extra Schein erforderlich ?

Jahreszeit / Tag - Nacht ?

Viel Dank im vorraus...


----------

